# Walleye Fishing Video - Bay of Quinte, Canada



## anglersthree (Oct 26, 2012)

We recently spent a few days fishing on Lake Ontario, Canada in the Bay of Quinte for large walleye. This is a brief video showing some of the walleye we caught during one of the outings. While in the Bay we fished with Aaron from Canadian Trophy Fishing Adventures and Mike from Salmon Fishing Charters. Both are very competent, knowledgeable and friendly charter captains. We're looking forward to the ice season and will definitely be paying the Bay of Quinte a visit when it freezes. 
Part 2 of this walleye video contains footage of a 12 and 15.5 pound walleye. 
To be posted soon ...

Hope you enjoy!


----------

